# Tutorial zu diesem Effekt ?



## teddypower (17. Oktober 2002)

hi...

ich suche ein tutorial für folgenden effekt

das logo soll in dem holz eingemeißelt werden
ich habe mich mal daran versucht, aber irgndwie komm ich nicht
so richtig zu dem gewünschten ergebnis

vielleicht weiß ja einer von euch nen rat

ciao  teDDypoWer


----------



## Dunsti (17. Oktober 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=112


Dunsti


----------



## Johnny (17. Oktober 2002)

Überlagerungseffekt?
Reicht es nicht, wenn man die Deckkraft ein wenig runterstellt?


----------



## X-trOn (17. Oktober 2002)

Ebeneneffekte --> Relief /down rest ausprobieren

Ums ganz schön zu machen händisch nach brushen

Greatz
X-trOn


----------



## Leever (17. Oktober 2002)

Also ich habs auchmal probiert.

Und das ist dabei rausgekommen:






Machst einfach ein neues pic, holst dir dann eine Holztextur
und legst sie auf eine Ebene. Dann dublizierst du die Ebene,
erstellst deinen Text auf einer neuen Ebene, wählst dessen Kontur aus
( Strg gedrückt halten und Text-Ebene anwählen)und nicht vergessen die Testebene später auszublenden.
Dann schneidest du aus der oberen Holzebene den Text raus und gehst in den Ebenenstil(Doppelklick auf die Ebene). Dort musst du dann "Schlagschatten" und "Abgeflachte Kante" aktivieren ( mit den Einstelleungen musst es ausprobieren, wie es am besten aussieht, da es auch auf Schriftgröße und Schriftart ankommt.
Nun noch in "Bild"->"Einstellungen"->"Helligkeit/Kontrast" die untere Holzebene heller machen. Und schon ist man fertig.


mfG. Leever


----------



## Mythos007 (17. Oktober 2002)

ich will ja jetzt nicht besserwisserisch klingen...  aber meint
ihr nicht, dass eine in ein Holz eingravierte Schrift im inneren
nicht so glänzen dürfte ?

ich meine das müsste ja bedeuten, dass eine Lichtquelle sich
links oben in der Ecke befinden müsste um den Gravurtextschatten
zu erzeugen und dann noch eine Lichtquelle sich direkt über dem
Text befinden müsste, die dann sogar nur das Buchstabeninnere
beleuchten dürfte ... ;-]

naja - ich bin halt der Meinung, dass der Effekt realistischer wirken
würde, wenn die Gravur im inneren auch dunkler erscheint ... Mythos


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Oktober 2002)

Mein Versuch - sorry, hatte keine Holztextur zur Hand!

Ebene 1 mit Hoilztextur
Ebene 2 mit Text (schwarz)
Text auswäheln - Auswahl erstellen
Auswahl speichern (Kanal)
Textebene deaktivieren
Holzebene auswählen
Filter: Renderingfilter - Beleuchtungseffekte

Einstellung, nach Wahl, außer:

Unten Reliefkanal angeben (gespeicherte Auswahl)
Häkchen bei weiß entsporicht voller Höhe!


N.S.: Ja upps, verlaufe mich auch mal zu den Filtern - *schäm*

N.S.: @ Mythos ich weiß, auch sehr hell, dein Einwan macht Sinn, ist jedoch die mir bekannte Methode


----------



## teddypower (18. Oktober 2002)

suuper

also Leever   thx
genauso wollt ich das haben 

mir fehlte der teil damit die kanten realistisch wirken

ich freue mich immer wieder hier zu sein ;-) 

ciao TeDDy


----------

